# Missing Hiker Found



## MichaelJ (Apr 12, 2005)

From the Boston Globe:


> Missing Massachusetts hiker rescued in White Mountains
> April 12, 2005
> CONCORD, N.H. -- A hiker from Massachusetts was found Tuesday in the Crawford Notch area of the White Mountains, state Fish and Game officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 12, 2005)

You beat me by 12 minutes Michael!
 

Glad he was found and safe


----------



## Caleb (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow. A very quick response indeed. For him to have been found Monday night he must have been presumed lost IMMEDIATELY after his no-show. 

Just for comparison, here's the response I got from the FS Greenie at Lincoln Woods when I emerged a 1/2 day late and half-alive from the Pemi back in February: "Glad to see you son, now please move your car so we can plow the parking lot".   

(i'm becoming emoticon literate)


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Mike, goes to show that keeping people posted of your where abouts & setting a smart time for when to call pays off.

(Don't tell people late at night to call because in most cases they go out in the daylight.)

In summer when the likely worst thing to happen to a lost & conscious hiker is a cool night in the woods, I tell my wife to call if I'm many hours overdue, in winter only a few.  (more likely in Summer to climb one peak & see the next one on the ridge & keep going)


----------

